# Safe to apply "Colron" Danish Oil indoors (in loft



## silm (16 Mar 2010)

All.

Sorry for the total newbie question.

I have recently commissioned an Oak (entertainment) unit which I now want to finish myself. It is essentially a chunky coffee table with interior shelves. My intention is to use "Colron" Danish Oil to finish - no reason, other than the shops which sell Rustins weren't open! (Any views on Colron vs Rustins are also welcome).

The unit is _very_ heavy and is now in the loft. Moving it to (say) a workshop is not really an option (and, more to the point - I don't have one!).

Is it safe for me to use Danish oil in this situation - i.e. in the loft? I read about it "self-combusting" if cloths are not disposed of properly. Is there any chance of the _unit_ catching fire in the same way?

Many thanks in advance,

Steve.


----------



## Jamesc (16 Mar 2010)

Hi Steve, 

welcome to the forum, you should be perfectly safe using danish oil indoors, I've been doing it fore 20 years no problems. As regards the rags yo use, just hang them up somewhere to dry, they will go stiff giving you a good indication that the oil on your wood is dry. After that they are safe to bin. 

Regards 

James


----------



## silm (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply James.

Well. I've gone ahead with the first finish and it's looking great. One more (newbie) question - sorry: I take it the only thing which has a risk of igniting is the cloth used to apply the oil? That is, if I get a few drips on my clothing there is no risk of my clothing spontaneously igniting in a few hours? Ditto, the laminate floor in the loft?

Thanks,

Steve.

P.S. And yes, I do realize I sound like a paranoid silly person.


----------



## mr grimsdale (18 Mar 2010)

Danish oil, linseed, and others don't dry but harden by oxidisation. This generates heat (it's the same as burning, chemically) and under optimum conditions - warm ambient temperature, good air circulation etc rags can self ignite, or smoulder a bit, but this is not at all common.


----------

